# U2 360 Tour Free Webcast Tonight



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

In case anyone is interested U2 are broadcasting their concert from the Rose Bowl tonight at 11:30pm. It's being broadcast over Youtube.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's worse then U2.... youtube U2.... pretty jerky ....


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

not jerky at all... it's pretty decent quality actually!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

It was after all a "free concert". Dont know too many other bands that would broadcast such a huge concert over the web for free. I thought it was a nice idea for those that couldnt afford the insanely priced tickets.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

They will make money off of Youtube for it for sure.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ummm ok. The point was it was a free concert for those that wanted to watch, not whether the band made money off it or not.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

riffboy76 said:


> Ummm ok. The point was it was a free concert for those that wanted to watch, not whether the band made money off it or not.


Yeah the idea was a good and it seemed to go off with out a hitch. I did watch for a while. I got on U2 quest searching edge's gear and sound while I listened. There is a website with all his gear listed. I do appreciate the heads up on it. Just not a U2 fan. 

As far as making money on Youtube I didn't realize that people were making money off it until earlier this year. There is a guy down Lucan On. that has channel called davesfarm. They crash cars and stupid stuff. He has posted a few things..like July's 5k cheque. August was 14k's .... U2 will make lots ..


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

14k? wow i'm in the wrong business.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/davidsfarm?blend=1&ob=4#p/a


----------

